# Unterschied Stateless, Stateful und Singelton?



## Darky^ (30. Apr 2012)

Hi!

Leider ist mir nicht ganz klar, was der Unterschied zwischen 
Stateless, 
Stateful 
und Singelton ist.

aus meinem Java-Buch werde ich auch nicht ganz schlau, wann ich jetzt welches davon verwenden soll.

Vll kann mir das hier kurz einer erklären.

Mfg


----------



## tfa (30. Apr 2012)

Worum geht's denn? EJBs? Entwurfsmuster?


----------



## Darky^ (30. Apr 2012)

Um SessionBeans etc.


----------



## HimBromBeere (30. Apr 2012)

Ein Singleton ist eine Klasse, von der nur eine einzige Instanz erzeugbar ist (üblicherweise über 
	
	
	
	





```
getInstance()
```
), welche dann auch normalerweise global ist (Quelle: Singleton (Entwurfsmuster) ? Wikipedia). Stateless und Statefull kenn ich persönlich nur aus der Webprogrammierung, bei der ein Server eine statuslose Kommunikation ermöglicht, wenn er selbst keine Informationen über den Anfragenden zwischenhält, statusbehaftet dadegen bedeutet hier, dass der Server sich "erinnern" kann, wer du bist und dass du bereits vor fünf Miniten eine ähnluche Frage an ihn gestellt hast, wodurch er also die neue Frage in einen Geamktkontext einbauen kann. Üblicherweise ist ein Weitenbetreiber bestrebt, sowenig Ressourcen wie möglich auf seinem Server zu verbrutzeln, was entweder bedeutet, dass sämtliche Kontextinformationen jedes Mal neu erstellt werden müssen, oder dass sie zumindest auf der Clientseite als Cookies gespeichert werden.


----------

